# Colt Series 70 by Bob Miller...



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

This is my Colt Series 70 (reproduction) Government Model with a early 1960s Colt National Match military contract slide as done by Bob Miller. Bob fit the slide which included a custom dovetailed front sight, removed flat spots in the top of the slide and lowered and flared the ejection port. The flats were there to accommodate the type of front and rear sight used on military team guns in the 1960s. Bob did an action job and also all the prep work (including getting rid of the sharp edges) before it was blued. It also has a Grieder trigger (4 lb. pull) and King-Tappan rear sight. 
Nothing radical here but it has Bob's usual attention to detail and meticulous execution.
It's a classic retro blaster and it's a Colt ! :smt023

































*Additional pics on Bob's web site.*









*7 shots @25 yds. from a rest, 1.25" spread
185 grn Match* :smt068


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Excellent.
Less is more.
As Jeff Cooper said, all you really need on a fighting pistol is a good trigger, and good sights.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is a beauty and it shoots good too. Good luck with it Mr Bill. I am going to look it over somemore and keep drooling.:drooling::drooling::drooling:


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks ! This is the second pistol Bob has done for me and I feel that I own two custom Colts that can match up to just about anything out there.:smt023


----------

